# I'm a smokey Lady=D



## rosasola1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I loved this. It's the first time i have ever worn mac lashes. I love them!! #7s are awesome!


Face
studio sculpt concealer
Studio Sculpt in NW 15
Bare essentuals Mineral Veil
Secret Blush-mac

Eyes
Painterly paint pot
lightfalls e/s
shadowy lady e/s
carbon e/s
shroom e/s
#7 mac lashes
engraved liner
blacktrack fluidline
loreal voluminous mascara

lips in some pics
creamglass in melt in your mouth <3


















ready for work!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 2, 2009)

Gorgeous Darling, just gorgeous! such a nice contrast against your pale skin


----------



## fintia (Mar 2, 2009)

super pretty


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is goooooorgeous!!!!


----------



## melissy (Mar 2, 2009)

you look very pretty def one of my fav looks


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Now that is the most smokin' smokey eyes I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

wowzah!


----------



## amberenees (Mar 2, 2009)

(((HEART))) you're style...
so jOckin.. lOl...
look is GORG...
& the lashes look bomb.com on you!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh WOW!! That is a smokin' look!  YOu look gorgeous and I agree about the lashes -whoa!!


----------



## Brie (Mar 2, 2009)

You look stunning!! Oh and i love your earrings!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

you're causing major droolage over here!! i looooooove this! its so pinup!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

your hair looks super cute.
the makeup is hot.... especially with the lashes


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 3, 2009)

lovely! love the eye makeup!


----------



## zzoester (Mar 3, 2009)

SO stunning!


----------



## amharold (Mar 3, 2009)

this is such a sexy look!!


----------



## starfck (Mar 3, 2009)

omg that last one !
your hair your skin your eyes its amazing !


----------



## amyzon (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh wow... Smoldering...


----------



## shootout (Mar 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!
I love your hair in the last pic.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 3, 2009)

You are stunning.

And the makeup is flawless!!  Love those lashes.

Tutorial, please.


----------



## MACisME (Mar 3, 2009)

not only is this gorgeous but you are beyond beaaaautiful~


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 3, 2009)

talented. omg this is amazing


----------



## mmyaaaa (Mar 3, 2009)

i absolutely LOVE this look!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 3, 2009)

this is sooo pretty.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful!  Love the last picture especially!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Mar 3, 2009)

wow that is TRUE smokey eye. i esp love you liner on the inner corner. you created a really pretty shape. you should do a tutorial on this!


----------



## belle89 (Mar 3, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow... you look freaking amazing.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 3, 2009)

You are so hot!!!!!! Love the look~


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

that is amazing...I wish I could do that


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 3, 2009)

The last picture is beautiful, bravo. I need those #7 lashes now


----------



## lipshock (Mar 3, 2009)

Sexy smokey eye!

You rocked it!


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok this is ultra fab...love your hair in the last pic.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Mar 3, 2009)

amazing eyes! you look perfect on the last pic (=


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 3, 2009)

You are stunning! I love this...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 3, 2009)

God, you are gorgeous. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Poison_Girl (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow your skin is flawless!


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Mar 3, 2009)

This is perfect and absolutely adoreable. Great!


----------



## jollystuikie (Mar 3, 2009)

stunning.xxx


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 3, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## guerr (Mar 3, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!! I am in lovee with this look!! tutorial please??


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 3, 2009)

Absolutely adore this!


----------



## unkn0wn (Mar 3, 2009)

you're so pretty!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 3, 2009)

You are so beautiful and that MU is amazing!


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 3, 2009)

Love this look!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 3, 2009)

beautiful look!


----------



## Meowjosen (Mar 4, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 4, 2009)

I first thought WOW It's Kim Kardashian - but BETTER! I would love a tutorial on this. Your blending is perfect! Love it


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 4, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 4, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 5, 2009)

love it!


----------



## demosthenesval7 (Mar 5, 2009)

you are so pretty, i love this look!


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 5, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 5, 2009)

wow... dita von teese needs to watch out! =D

your hair is so cute in the last pic! how did you style it? also, im sure im the 100th person to say it, but tutorial please!!!!! =]


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 5, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 5, 2009)

you are amazingly beautiful and I love your perfectly coifed hair! The make up is flawless as is your skin!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 5, 2009)

love this look on you!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 5, 2009)

Just WOW


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is gorgeous! Mind if I ask what you used on your brows?


----------



## Arshia (Mar 5, 2009)

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tuturial please!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I first thought WOW It's Kim Kardashian - but BETTER! I would love a tutorial on this. Your blending is perfect! Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

aw all of your comments have made me blush to the extreme! you all are too kind! Thank you so much for your words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would really love to do a tutorial, but honestly have no time at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will keep you all in mind when I find myself lying in bed eating and watching tv for hours on my days off haha.

Thank you again!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjsbellamias13* 

 
_This is gorgeous! Mind if I ask what you used on your brows?_

 

 i just use a matte black generic eyeshadow. 

sometimes, i will draw the shape in lightly with a black eyeliner and then fill and blend them in with a small tight bristled brush and the eyeshadow
 HTH!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 6, 2009)

*WOWYou look ..... look Stunning*


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 7, 2009)

this is hot! your skin is flawless!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 7, 2009)

That look is stunning!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Divafeva (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazing, seriously I am so inspired


----------



## chirufus (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW Love the blending


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

omg. you are freaking gorgeous!


----------



## nycaramelle (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazing. sexy smokey eye!


----------



## leelee. (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! You rock those smokey eyes really well!
The make up application is flawless too =)


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 8, 2009)

ok this is f*$%in HOTT i love this smokey eye look prob one of the best i have seen


----------



## Lis001 (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW LOVE THIS LOOK!!! You are sooo pretty!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 14, 2009)

whoa, perfection!! so gorgeous!


----------



## Samantha_McKay (Mar 15, 2009)

I love that look, I wish I could wear black, but I end up looking bruised lol.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 15, 2009)

Fierce, absolutely fierce! I love this look. And your skin is so flawless!


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 15, 2009)

LOOOVE IT!! your eyes are gorgeous! (i am very jealous! )


----------



## Sophie040 (Mar 15, 2009)

Gorgeousssssssss!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 15, 2009)

perfect, amazing, beautiful etc etc etc lol


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Mar 15, 2009)

Omg it is so beautifull...WOW


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

FiRst Look is stunning!! Like a potrait...


----------



## Sparxx (Mar 18, 2009)

OH EM GEE!

It looks so fantastic!!!!!!!!!! <3333


----------



## Film_Noir (Mar 18, 2009)

looks nice!  I love Shadowy lady


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

This look is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow! I am mesmerized by your eyes! Awesome job!


----------



## msmack (Mar 19, 2009)

HOT! Love the hair!!!


----------



## zivkitis (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow,very professionaly done...love it


----------



## pyxystixx (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that 1st pic is HOT!!!


----------



## piN.up (Apr 5, 2009)

You're gorgeous!!! Sexy smokey eye


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

Girl i wish I had ur talent and ur skin! everything looks perfect. you should be the spokes person for clean and clear ur skin in flawless


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty


----------

